# pakard bell bv isart 1369



## clifford

Hi, my pc went wrong and used to have windows xp home on, i now decided to upgrade to windows xp proffessional. And have been having a ruff time trying to get the correct on board VGA driver. As I have lost the original installation CD. The driver concerned is Radeon Xpress 200 series with 128MB of ram. Can anyone help me out here please. I have installed Radeon legacy 10.2 sucessfully but this is only 64MB. The mobo is Chop-RC410-M.
Any help would be most appreciated. I also need the SM Bus controller.
Thanks
kevin


----------



## Cameldude

right going here might do it http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx the choices are , step 1 - Integrated motherboard graphics, step two radeon xpress i think the rest is prety simple. thats that done
and for the SM bus controller, go to start, right click on my computer, click manage, device manager, (or go to control panel, and find it there) then right click on the thing that is missing go properties, details, and chose driver Ids, 
then go to http://www.pcidatabase.com/ and type one or the other into it, i.e. vender number is after VID_ and the device after PID_  i hope it would be prety simple to find, if not, copy and paste the information from device manager, i will find it on there for you!!
hope this helps


----------



## clifford

*Pakard Bell BV istart 1369*

Hi, cameldude
I have tryed that but they dont list radeon xpress 200 series, every other number but mine. And I'm not that hot at computers. Could you please try for me.
cheers
kevin


----------



## Cameldude

try again, i see it, my friend, go to the website, go in Step one, integrated motherboard graphics, Step 2, Radeon Xpress Series, Step 3, radeon xpress 200, then in step 4 you chose your OS, then the page opens, and at the bottom is the download of the catalyst. thats it. and the other SM bus thing, have you tried that!!!


----------



## Cameldude

this is what i see


----------



## johnb35

Here you go, download it directly from packard bell.

ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/DESKTOP/iStart (2006-2007)/Driver XP/Radeon_xpress200_811.exe


----------



## clifford

*pakard bell bv istart 1369*

Thanks now got the Vga driver, now just need the SM Bus controller I tryed on that site. But got totally lost cam, I'll post the No for you see if you have any luck. By the way. Thanks SM BUS Controller
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_21111019&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&A0

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Cameldude

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp31001-31500/sp31190.exe

this should be it!! and it does not matter if this is for HP and and you don;t have HP, download and install.


----------



## johnb35

Or directly from packard bell again.

ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/DESKTOP/iStart (2006-2007)/Driver XP/ATI_R480_Chipset.exe


----------



## clifford

*pakard bell bv istart 1369*

Just want to thank Cameldude & John35 I will let you know if it works.
Thanks
kevin


----------



## clifford

*Pakard BELL BV istart 1369*

HI, again
that was the wrong driver cameldude didnt work, but good news the one john posted was correct. So computer is up and running. thanks to you both.
Now i have a question I want to upgrade the cpu as this thing is slow as a snail. Its got a intel celeron D 3.33\ 3.32 does that mean its a duo ? If it is, its mighty slow!!!
I was thinking of upgrading to a intel duo 2, is this possible with this board and what upgrades would I need. If so what chip should I go for? I know it has 3 pci slots plus a pci Ex16 slot.
Thanks in advance for answers
Kevin


----------



## clifford

*pakard bell BV istart 1369*

Hi, everything working now, by the way cameldude that was the wrong driver, but john posted the right one. Thanks to you both.
One more question for you both the pc has at the moment an intel cerelon D 3.33\3.32 does that mean its a duo? Because its really slow, so i was thinking of upgrading to an intel duo core 2 proccessor. Would this be possible on this motherboard and if so what should i go for ? The Board is Chop-RC410-M and has 3 pci slots and 1 pci express x16 slot.
Thanks in advance
kevin


----------



## johnb35

You can only go up to a pentium D processor in that motherboard as the chipset won't allow support for C2D.  You would have to get a whole new setup.


----------



## clifford

*Pakard Bell BV istart 1369*

Hi, again John
You still did'nt tell me if the cpu is a duo its an Intel celeron D 3.33\3.32.
If I first can abtablish that, it would be a great start.
And the next Question if it is not you said I can only use pentium D, so will this one be ok Socket 775 LGA  INTEL PENTIUM D 945 3.4GHZ DUAL CORE CPU PROCESSOR. Is this the same socket on my motherboard.
And if so how do I go about fitting do I just remove old one and put this one in, obviously getting the right driver. Really need some help please, as only know basics when it comes to pc's.
Thanks for answer in advance
Regards
kevin


----------



## johnb35

Yes, the 945 should work in your system.  No drivers will be required for the processor.  You will need to reapply thermal compound between cpu and heatsink/fan.  One word of advice though.  The pentium D's got quite hot so you would need to purchase a new heatsink/fan.


----------



## clifford

johnb35 said:


> Yes, the 945 should work in your system.  No drivers will be required for the processor.  You will need to reapply thermal compound between cpu and heatsink/fan.  One word of advice though.  The pentium D's got quite hot so you would need to purchase a new heatsink/fan.


John its socket SKT775 will that still be ok as it is a dual core, I wont need to upgrade anything else will I. Because I dont know want motherboard I have in there, the only info I got is Chop- RC410-M.
Thanks
Kevin
sorry to be a pain


----------



## johnb35

I'm assuming this board is the same as the one you have.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00638516

See if the picture matches yours.


----------



## clifford

*Pakard bell bv istart 1369*

Hi, John
Had a good look at the picture and yes it looks very similar to my motherboard, but mine has'nt got ECS on it. It says Chop- RC410-M REV:2.0, underneath that is 15-Q11-012005. And on a little sticker RC410-M(SFISS/N. The one in the picture says RC410-M REV. On mine the MS Model is R4M00-ID008D, but I can't find the name of motherboard any where.
The one in the picture says RC410-M REV D
Regards kevin


----------



## johnb35

Please do not keep making new threads about the same issue.  I have merged the 2 new ones into the original thread you made last week.

You have an OEM machine therefore the motherboard name usually isn't stamped on the board.  I have searched online and have found that most likely the link I posted is your board but its rebranded as an OEM.


----------



## clifford

*Pakard bell BV istart 1369*

Hi, sorry abut the post didnt realize john, so are you saying all is ok and I can go ahead with my upgrade.

Thanks
kevin


----------



## johnb35

I would say there is a good chance the new processor will work in that board.


----------

